

Don't break the chain - bug/feature request - abrown
http://dontbreakthechain.com/add-to-blog

======
abrown
Another nitpick...When you are logged in and go to the add-to-blog page, the
js script statement points to Brett's chain instead of the currently logged in
user.

Oh, and why don't you jump on the facebook app bandwagon. Could generate more
publicity, and who does not like publicity...

A couple weeks in and I am still using the app every day.

Andy

~~~
brett
Damn. That's pretty bad; seems like more than a nitpick. Thanks. Feel free to
email me with stuff like this: brett at dontbreakthechain.com. I've been
meaning to put a contact page up, but it's waiting on the multiple chains
update.

~~~
brett
Should be fixed. I've thought about facebook as well but haven't gotten around
to it.

